# Авиация > Матчасть >  Ил-28

## FLOGGER

Чтобы модераторы не ругали, задам вопрос в отдельной теме.
 Что это за штанга на самолете? Это для буксировки мишеней?

----------


## An-Z

Совершенно верно..

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, я так и думал.

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 16 красный (бывший б/н 10 красный,заводской № 5633290) в Центральном музее вооруженных сил (Москва) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AndyM

> Ил-28 б/н 16 красный (бывший б/н 10 красный,заводской № 5633290) в Центральном музее вооруженных сил (Москва)


В это число не кажется, вписываются в любой известной системы

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

Ил-28 в Китае:

Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## ПСП

Снимки на фоне Ил-28Ш №83. ЧВВАКУШ (г.Челябинск), а/д ШАГОЛ, лето 1979г. Из фотоархива Сергея Баландина :
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2402.jpg
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2401.jpg
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2403.jpg
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2418.jpg

----------


## ПСП

Фото Ил-28У ЧВВАКУШ (г.Челябинск), а/д ШАГОЛ, лето 1979г. Из фотоархива Сергея Баландина :
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2343.jpg
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2332.jpg
http://content.foto.my.mail.ru/commu...835/h-2331.jpg

----------


## ПСП

"Гонка двигателей на Ил-28". ЧВВАКУШ (г.Челябинск), а/д ШАГОЛ, лето 1979г. Из фотоархива Андрея Барова :

----------


## lindr

> Фото Ил-28У ЧВВАКУШ (г.Челябинск), а/д ШАГОЛ, лето 1979г. Из фотоархива Сергея Баландина :


Номер почти читается.

63005678?	У	№30			1953	СССР	14	ЧВВАКУШ

Решил выложить сюда наработки по реестру Ил-28 (в основном с базы ST, но пытался привести в единый порядок , есть спорные моменты.

*63000522*	У	№30			1953	СССР	CCCP-63952	в/ч 13850, АФЛ Вост. Сибирь

50300906	Б	№30			1950	СССР		ЛИИ потерян 19.05.53

*63001011*	У	№30			1953	СССР		катастрофа

50301104	Т	№30			1950	СССР		первый Ил-28Т
50301106	Т	№30			1950	СССР		
50301408	Т	№30			1950	СССР		
50301801	Б	№30			1950	СССР		1535-й МТАП потерян 15.02.55
50301905	Б	№30			1950	СССР		

530512007	Б	№30			01.51	СССР		ОКБ Ил парашют
430512301	РМ	№30			1951	СССР		ГК НИИ ВВС Опытный Р
530512603	Б	№30			1951	СССР		установка АРК
530512710	Б	№30			1951	Венгрия	10	
530512719	Б	№30			1951	Венгрия	19	
530512803	Б	№30			1951	СССР	СССР-36599	200-й ЛО
530512911	Б	№30			1951	СССР	СССР-36594	227-й ЛО
530523018	Б	№30			1952	СССР	СССР-63932	в/ч 13837

52003701	РМ	№30			1952	СССР		НИИ ВВС ВК-5
52003707	Б	№30			1952	СССР	СССР-36589	153-й ЛО
52003714	РМ	№30			1952	СССР		
52003719	РМ	№30			1952	СССР		НИИ ВВС ВК-5
52003821	Б	№30			1952	СССР		перенос АРК-5
44004017	Б	№30			1954	СССР	22	ОБМАЭ
62004108	У	№30			06.52	Польша		
53004120	Б	№30			1953	КНР	11264	5.Div
62004204	У	№30			11.52	Польша		33.PLB
53004335	Б	№30			1953	КНР	84103	Air Academy
53004665	Б	№30			1953	ЧССР		
53004702	Б	№30			1953	СССР		РАТ-52
53004704	Б	№30			1953	СССР	03	
53004705	Б	№30			1953	СССР		РАТ-52
53005005	Б	№30			1953	СССР		
53005016	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-63944	в/ч 19011
53005112	Б	№30			1953	СССР	12	Ильюшин ОКБ
53005217	Б	№30			1953	СССР	38	
53005223	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-63933	в/ч 13837
53005239	Б	№30			1953	СССР	34	Украина, КИев
53005415	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-36592	77-й ЛО
53005450	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-36598	120-й ЛО
53005451	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-36591	208-й ЛО
53005574	Б	№30			1955	КНР	80002	
*63005678?*	У	№30			1953	СССР	14	ЧВВАКУШ
53005710	Б	№30			1953	СССР	10	ЛИИ стенд катапульты
53005723	Б	№30			1953	СССР	СССР-63935	Аэрофлот
53005771	Б	№30			1953	СССР	04	Монино
54005775	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-Л5401	Аэрофлот
54005777	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-Л5402	Аэрофлот
54005779	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-Л5403	Аэрофлот
63005811	У	№30			1953	СССР	CCCP-63927	в/ч 13827, 203-й ЛО
54005879	Б	№30			1954	СССР		в/ч 13837
54005947	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-36595	202-й ЛО
54005975	Б	№30			1954	СССР	23	Кирсанов АТУ ГА
54005979	Б	№30			1954	СССР		ВВАУЛ
54005980	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-63948	в/ч 13850
63006005	У	№30			1953	СССР	CCCP-36582	77-й ЛО
54006017	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-63937	в/ч 13850
54006021	Б	№30			1954	СССР	68	
54006025	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-63924	в/ч 13850
55006047	Б	№30			1953	Венгрия	47	
54006104	Б	№30			1954	СССР		200-й ЛО
54006138	Б	№30			1954	СССР	СССР-63921	
54006170	Б	№30			1954	СССР	CCCP-36593	201-й ЛО
54006175	Б	№30			1954	Польша		
54006179	Б	№30			1954	Польша		7.PLB, 33.PLB
63006201	У	№30			1953	СССР	CCCP-63926	в/ч 13850, АФЛ Вост. Сибирь
54006203	Б	№30			08.54	Польша	7	7.PLB, 33.PLB
54006204	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB, 33.PLB
54006205	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB
54006206	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		33.PLB CSL
54006207	Б	№30			08.54	Польша	33	33.PLB, 7.PLB
54006209	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB, 33.PLB
54006211	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		15.PLB
54006213	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB
54006215	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		33.PLB, 7.PLB
54006217	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		33.PLB, 7.PLB
54006219	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		35.PLB потерян 16.04.64
54006221	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB
54006222	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		15.PLB
54006225	Б	№30			08.54	Польша		7.PLB
54006275	Б	№30			1954	СССР	31	59-й УАП
54006279	Б	№30			1954	ГДР	205	
63006305	У	№30			1953	СССР	01	Дармгартен
*5400635?*	Б	№30			1955	СССР	21	Украина, Кировоград
55006414	Б	№30			1955	Венгрия	14	
55006417	Б	№30			1955	ГДР	226	
55006424	Б	№30			1955	СССР	26	
55006434	Б	№30			1955	Венгрия	34	потерян 13.02.62
55006445	Б	№30			1955	ГДР	224	
55006444	Б	№30			02.55	Венгрия	44	
55006445	Б	№30			1955	СССР		11-й ОРАП, ГДР 224 ZDS
55006448	Б	№30			1955	СССР		11-й ОРАП, ГДР 228 ZDS
55006455	Б	№30			02.55	Венгрия	55	потерян 13.02.62
55006538	Б	№30			18.02.55	Польша	50	15.PLB, 7.PLB
55006542	Б	№30			1955	СССР	11	ОБМАЭ
55006571	Б	№30			1955	КНР	82025	1.Div Navy, 10290 8.Div
55006661	Б	№30			1955	КНР		
55006664	Б	№30			1955	СССР	60	ВВАУШ
55006701	Б	№30			05.55	Польша		35.PLB
55006710	Б	№30			05.55	Польша		35.PLB
55006716	Б	№30			05.55	Польша		35.PLB
55006721	Б	№30			05.55	Польша	125	35.PLB
55006728	А	№30			1955	СССР		567-й ГвМТАП потерян 28.08.59
55006729	Б	№30			05.55	Польша	22	35.PLB
55006735	Б	№30			05.55	Польша		35.PLB
55006749	Б	№30			1955	Индонезия	M841	
55006775	Б	№30			1955	ЧССР	BA-11	потом 6775
55006817	Б	№30			1955	СССР	07	фото
55006823	Б	№30			1955	ЧССР	TH-11	
64006908	У	№30			1954	СССР	35	в/ч 10213, 203-й ЛО
55006915	Б	№30			1955	ЧССР	6916	
55006926	РТР	№30			1955	ЧССР	DE-51	потом 6926
55006934	Б	№30			1955	СССР		
55006937	Б	№30			1955	ГДР	190	
55006944	Б	№30			1955	СССР		11-й ОРАП, ГДР 196 ZDS
55006962	Б	№30			1955	СССР	31	Новгород-Кречевицы
64006968	У	№30			1954	СССР	35	в/ч 10213, 203-й ЛО
55007019	Б	№30			1955	ЧССР	CD-14	24.BOLP потерян 23.03.56
55007155	Б	№30			1955	СССР	06	ОБМАЭ
55007160	Б	№30			1955	СССР	10	ОБМАЭ
64007202	У	№30			1954	СССР		201-й ЛО потерян 09.12.60
64007408	У	№30			1954	СССР	CCCP-63920	в/ч 35543, 200-й ЛО, в/ч 13837
64007417	У	№30			03.54	СССР	CCCP-Л5404	
64007603	У	№30			1954	СССР	18	
64007612	У	№30			07.54	Польша	S3	15.PLB
64007613	У	№30			09.54	Польша		15.PLB, 7.PLB
64007614	У	№30			09.54	Польша	S4	15.PLB
64007615	У	№30			09.54	Польша		15.PLB, 33.PLB
64008611	У	№30			10.54	Польша		33.PLB
64008612	У	№30			10.54	Польша		35.PLB
64008613	У	№30			10.54	Польша		33.PLB
64008614	У	№30			10.54	Польша		7.PLB
64008914	У	№30			1955	Венгрия	14	потерян 07.08.65
64009020	У	№30			1955	Польша		
65009215	У	№30			1955	Польша		35.PLB
65009216	У	№30			1955	Польша	S3	33.PLB
65009520	У	№30			1955	СССР		Ирак 422 8sq
65009706	У	№30			1955	СССР	42	
65009418	У	№30			05.55	ЧССР	BA-10	25.BOLP, 24.BOLP потерян 06.02.57
65009420	У	№30			1955	Венгрия	T-1	авария 08.08.64 списан 31.12.66
65009501	У	№30			1955	Румыния	501	
65009601	У	№30			1955	СССР	07	ОБМАЭ
65009611	У	№30			1955	Польша		33.PLB
65009706	У	№30			1955	СССР	42	
65009807	У	№30			1955	СССР	100	
65009808	У	№30			1955	СССР		Ирак 421 8sq
65010001	У	№30			1955	Румыния	001	
65010002	У	№30			1955	Румыния	002	
65010003	У	№30			1955	Румыния	002	
65010004	У	№30			1955	Польша	U3	
65010005	У	№30			1955	Польша		33.PLB
65010006	У	№30			1955	Польша		33.PLB
65010007	У	№30			1955	Польша		7.PLB
65010018	У	№30			1955	Румыния	002	
65010020	У	№30			1955	Польша		7.PLB
65010062	У	№30			1955	Румыния	062	
65010119	У	№30			1955	Польша		7.PLB
65010202	У	№30			1955	СССР		50-й ОРАП потерян 07.12.56
65010219	У	№30			1955	СССР	19	Жуковский
65010311	У	№30			05.55	ГДР	193	
65010312	У	№30			05.55	ЧССР	0312	
65010501	У	№30			05.55	ЧССР	CD-10	0501
65010502	У	№30			1955	Болгария	4/7156	
65010518	У	№30			1955	СССР	76	59-й УАП
65010612	У	№30			05.55	ЧССР	PU-10	47.PZLP 0612 
65010809	У	№30			1955	СССР	09	Жуковский

6450001	Б	№64			1950	СССР		

2400908	Б	№64			1952	СССР	СССР-36583	208-й ЛО
2401403	Б	№64			1952	СССР		потерян 05.52
2401501	Б	№64			1952	СССР		перенос АРК-5
2401908	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB потерян 01.02.54
2401910	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB, 33.PLB
2402002	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB, 7.PLB
2402004	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB, 21.SPLR
2402006	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB
2402008	Б	№64			10.52	Польша	43	15.PLB, 33.PLB
2402010	Б	№64			10.52	Польша	47	15.PLB, 7.PLB
2402101	Б	№64			10.52	СССР	01	ЛИИ
2402102	Б	№64			12.52	Польша	1	33.PLB
2402103	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		15.PLB
2402104	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		15.PLB, 7.PLB
2402105	Б	№64			10.52	Польша		15.PLB, 7.PLB
2402106	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB
2402107	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB
2402108	Б	№64			12.52	Польша	113	33.PLB, 7.PLB
2402109	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB, 33.PLB
2402111	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		33.PLB
2402112	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		33.PLB
2402113	Б	№64			12.52	Польша	64	7.PLB, 33.PLB бн 52
2402114	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB
2402115	Б	№64			12.52	Польша	22	33.PLB
2402116	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB
2402117	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		33.PLB, 7.PLB
2402118	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		7.PLB
2402119	Б	№64			12.52	Польша	10	33.PLB, 7.PLB бн 115
2402120	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		33.PLB
2402201	Б	№64			12.52	Польша		33.PLB
3402202	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		33.PLB, 7.PLB
3402203	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		33.PLB
3402204	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		7.PLB
3402205	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		7.PLB
3402206	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		7.PLB
3402207	Б	№64			01.53	Польша	7	7.PLB, 30.PLMW
3402208	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		33.PLB
3402209	Б	№64			01.53	Польша	12	7.PLB
3402210	Б	№64			01.53	Польша	5	7.PLB, 33.PLB
3402211	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		7.PLB
3402212	Б	№64			01.53	Польша	65	33.PLB
3402214	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		33.PLB
3402216	Б	№64			01.53	Польша		7.PLB
3402306	Б	№64			01.53	Польша	17	33.PLB
3402628	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-63940	в/ч 13850
3402701	Б	№64			1953	СССР		
3402702	Б	№64			1953	СССР	30	СССР-63947, в/ч 13850
3402918	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-36587	112-й ЛО, в/ч 13837
3403010	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-36585	в/ч 32819, 200-й ЛО
3403106	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-36586	112-й ЛО
3403107	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-63922	в/ч 13837
3403116	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-63930	в/ч 13837
3403220	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-36584	200-й ЛО
3403602	Б	№64			1953	СССР	СССР-63942	в/ч 13850
4403717	Б	№64			1954	СССР	СССР-63928	в/ч 13850
4404117	Б	№64			1954	СССР	СССР-63934	
4404148	Т	№64			1954	СССР	22	НИИ-15
5405811	Б	№64			1955	СССР	22	Кирсанов АТУ ГА
5405917	Б	№64			1955	СССР		Дармгартен
5406005	Б	№64			1955	СССР		1114-й БАП потерян 11.09.59

0416601	Б	№166			1950	СССР	

*06600802*	Б	№166			1950	СССР	СССР-42356	

1316601	Б	№166			1952	СССР		перенос АРК-5

26603001	Б	№166			1952	СССР		перенос АРК-5
36603301	Б	№166			1953	СССР	СССР-36596	204-й ЛО
36603309	Б	№166			1953	СССР	СССР-36590	203-й ЛО
36603509	Б	№166			1953	СССР		
36603513	Б	№166			1953	СССР		II-К6 Хвост. ПУ
36603608	Б	№166			1953	СССР	01	Архангельское
36603807	Б	№166			1953	СССР	01	Ходынка
36604203	Б	№166			1953	СССР	СССР-63929	в/ч 13837
46604417	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63949	в/ч 13850
46604809	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63936	
46604911	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63954	в/ч 13850
46605004	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-86692	
46605019	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63939	в/ч 13837
46605209	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63946	в/ч 13837
46605214	Б	№166			1954	СССР	16	
46605219	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-36580	
46605411	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63950	в/ч 13837
46605415	Б	№166			1954	СССР	СССР-63943	в/ч 13837
56605505	Б	№166			1955	СССР	43	БВАУЛ
56605517	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-36581	
56605702	Б	№166			1955	СССР	33	Ульяновск
56605703	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 425 8sq
56605704	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 426 8sq
56605705	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-63931	в/ч 13837
56605717	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 427 8sq
56605818	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-63941	в/ч 13850
56605913	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-63951	в/ч 13837
56606111	Б	№166			1955	СССР	35	в/ч 78739, АФЛ Казахстан, в/ч 13837
56606118	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-63923	АФЛ Вост Сибир, в/ч 13850
56606201	Б	№166			1955	СССР	85	Самара бн 01
56606206	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 430 8sq
56606207	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 434 8sq
56606209	Б	№166			1955	Польша		35.PLB
56606210	Б	№166			1955	Польша		33.PLB
56606211	Б	№166			1955	Польша		7.PLB
56606212	Б	№166			1955	Польша		35.PLB
56606213	Б	№166			1955	Польша		35.PLB
56606540	Б	№166			1955	СССР		Ирак 432 8sq
56606702	Б	№166			1955	СССР	СССР-	Ульяновск

1500001	Б	№1	00	001	1953	СССР		первый завода №1
1501017	Б	№1	01	017	1953	СССР	СССР-63945	в/ч 13837

3900101	Р	№39	01	01	10.53	СССР		
*3900109*	Т	№39	01	09	1953	СССР		1535-й МТАП потерян 15.02.55
4900508	Р	№39	05	08	01.54	СССР		ГК НИИ ВВС
4900813	Р	№39	08	13	04.54	СССР		ГК НИИ ВВС
41106	Р	№39	11	06	1955	СССР		Финляндия NH-4
5901207	Р	№39	12	07	1955	ГДР	184	DM-ZZK
41302	Р	№39	13	02	1955	Польша	69	33.PLRO
41307	Р	№39	13	07	1955	Польша	45	33.PLRO
41309	Р	№39	13	09	1955	Польша	71	33.PLRO
5901314	Р	№39	13	14	1955	СССР		50-й ОРАП потерян 01.04.58
41317	Р	№39	13	17	1955	Румыния	317	
41402	Р	№39	14	02	1955	Румыния	402	
41403	Р	№39	14	03	1955	Румыния	403	потерян
41405	Р	№39	14	05	1955	Румыния	405	
5901409	Р	№39	14	09	09.55	СССР		буксировщик
41418	Р	№39	14	18	1955	ГДР	180	
41433	Р	№39	14	33	1955	Румыния	433	
41443	Р	№39	14	43	1955	Румыния	443	
5901703	Р	№39	17	03	1955	СССР		Ирак 564 8sq
41710	Р	№39	17	10	1955	СССР		Финляндия NH-2
41713	Р	№39	17	13	1955	СССР		Финляндия NH-3
5901801	Р	№39	18	01	1955	СССР		Ирак 565 8sq
41903	Р	№39	19	03	1955	Польша	01	15.SELR
41904	Р	№39	19	04	1956	ЧССР	OV-03	47.PZLP 1910
41905	Р	№39	19	05	1955	Польша	03	15.SELR
41906	Р	№39	19	06	1955	Польша	02	15.SELR
41907	Р	№39	19	07	1955	Польша	030	33.PLRO
41908	Р	№39	19	08	1955	Польша		33.PLRO
41909	Р	№39	19	09	1955	Польша	72	
41910	Р	№39	19	10	1956	ЧССР	PU-13	47.PZLP 1910
41911	Р	№39	19	11	1956	ЧССР	PU-14	47.PZLP 1911 потерян 28.01.65
41912	Р	№39	19	12	1956	ЧССР	PU-15	47.PZLP 1912
41913	Р	№39	19	13	1956	ЧССР	LZ-33	47.PZLP 1913
41914	Р	№39	19	14	1956	ЧССР	LZ-34	47.PZLP 1914
41915	Р	№39	19	15	1956	ЧССР	PU-12	47.PZLP 1915
41916	Р	№39	19	16	1956	ЧССР	PU-11	47.PZLP 1916
41917	Р	№39	19	17	1956	ЧССР	LZ-31	47.PZLP 1917
41918	Р	№39	19	18	1956	ЧССР	LZ-32	47.PZLP потерян 15.05.57
6901919	Р	№39	19	19	1956	СССР	СССР-Л5405	Аэрофлот
6901920	Р	№39	19	20	1956	СССР	СССР-Л5406	Аэрофлот

52001	Б	№39	20	01	04.56			
52014	Б	№39	20	14	1956	Румыния	014	
52015	Б	№39	20	15	1956	Румыния	015	
52107	Б	№39	21	07	1956	ЧССР	2107	Кбелы
52109	Б	№39	21	09	09.56	Польша	2109	7.PLB
52115	Б	№39	21	15	1956	ЧССР	2115	29.BOLP потерян 08.08.57
52218	Б	№39	22	18	1956	ЧССР	2218	24.BOLP потерян 19.11.57
52303	РТ	№39	23	03	1956	ЧССР	2303	25.BOLP, 10.PRTLO, 47.PZLP
52317	Б	№39	23	17	1956	Польша		
52402	Б	№39	24	02	1956	ЧССР	2402	29.BOLP, 25.BOLP
52404	Б	№39	24	04	1956	ЧССР	2404	Брно
52409	Б	№39	24	09	12.56	Польша		7.PLB
52419	Б	№39	24	19	12.56	Польша		33.PLB
52420	Б	№39	24	20	12.56	Польша		7.PLB
52504	Б	№39	25	04	1956	Болгария	43	
52509	Б	№39	25	09	12.56	Польша		15.PLB
52510	Б	№39	25	10	12.56	Польша	102	33.PLB
52511	Б	№39	25	11	12.56	Польша		35.PLB
52512	Б	№39	25	12	12.56	Польша		35.PLB
52517	Б	№39	25	17	12.56	Польша	20	7.PLB
52518	Б	№39	25	18	12.56	Польша		35.PLB
52601	Б	№39	26	01	12.56	Польша		33.PLB
52602	Б	№39	26	02	12.56	Польша		33.PLB
52603	Б	№39	26	03	12.56	Польша		33.PLB

----------


## ПСП

Ил-28 №02 (красный) установлен в г.Свердловск (Екатеринбург), 1988г. Уже не существует. 
Два Ил-28 прибыли из Челябинска (а/д Шагол) в а/п Кольцово "своим ходом" на остатке ресурса и некоторое время стояли там на стоянках. После, их установили на ул.Бебеля (этот) и на ул.Гражданской (Ил-28У).

----------


## ПСП

Афганский Ил-28 №175, аэродром Шинданд. Фото С.Ашурова

----------


## ПСП

На сайте Барнаульского ВВАУЛ нашел фото Ил-28 с номером 8803 на чехле. Вероятно, это Ил-28У  сн 64008803  ???

----------


## ПСП

Ещё фото афганского Ил-28 №175, аэродром Шинданд, середина 2000-х.

----------


## ПСП

Ещё Ил-28 на афганском аэродроме (Шинданд ?). Середина 2000-х.              

Борт №151 в Кабуле :   
https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/35700915

----------


## ПСП

Катастрофа Ил-28 при посадке в Домбаровском (Оренбургская обл.).  Экипаж : подполковник Гаменюк, подполковник Синев, капитан Шевченко.  
Вероятно, самолёт из 748 (753 ?) уап (Кировабадского ВАУЛ имени Героя Советского Союза В.С.Хользунова), перебазированного в Домбаровский в 1955 г. В 1960г. полк был расформирован.

----------


## ПСП

Ил-28 №98 из 727 бап, Венгрия.

----------


## ПСП

Два Ил-28 из Омского ЛТУ ГА имени Ляпидевского  :
Борт №01 зав.номер 56605611  :   
Борт №03 зав.номер 5660617  :

----------


## lindr

> Борт №01 зав.номер 56605611, но на створке ПОШ видно три цифры 561


на створке *5611*




> Борт №03 зав.номер 5660647


не было такого, 20 машин в серии максимум, последние цифры 17

----------


## ПСП

Lindr, благодарю. Поправил.

----------


## Fencer

Другая марка, 1991 https://www.avito.ru/chernogolovka/a...1991_610810942

----------


## OKA

> Привет!
> 
> Ил-28 в Китае:
> 
> Eastern Order of Battle
> 
> Вложение 54322


Ещё один китайский H-5 :



http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/k/...38099.html#p=3

----------


## babcia131

Коллеги  .
Ищу фото кабины стрелка - радиста . Помогите    :Confused:

----------


## ПСП

Что попалось ...
    Взято тут : http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...8&orderby=date ASC&show=12&min=24
Ил-28РТ  2404 (cn 52404) в Чехии :   

Ещё в книге    рисунки кабин есть. Скачать её тут :  DepositFiles

Бомбоотсек добавлю :  Ил-28 6926 (сн56926) Чехия

----------


## CRC

T walkaround | Iljušin Il-28 "Beagle" – rajce.net

----------


## babcia131

Спасибо. Dziękuję . :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Ил-28 БВВАУЛ

54005901	Б	№30	59	01	1954	СССР	17	59-й УАП

55007028	Б	№30	70	28	1955	СССР	93	59-й УАП

----------


## ПСП

Ил-28 №01 красный, а/д Кущевская, 1976г  :

----------


## babcia131

Коллеги.
Ли версия самолета Ил-28У может нести бомбы ? Ли вместо этого увеличенные топливные баки ?

----------


## Fencer

> Коллеги.
> Ли версия самолета Ил-28У может нести бомбы ? Ли вместо этого увеличенные топливные баки ?


Ильюшин Ил-28У

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

   

Все здесь : 

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rbz-79/album/227480

Любопытный альбом))

Омское военное авиационное училище летчиков ВВС: stariy_voin

Ещё :

   

Д-ы, б  :



Images tagged with #il28 on instagram

----------


## Алексей Коваль

55006664, 733 бап, Домна, 1972 (733 (ОБАП) БАП - Форум). 
ST утверждает, что (этот?) снимок сделан в ВВАУШ в 1971 г. (Soviet Transport - Scramble).
Как бы установить истину?


Хочется верить, что 54005818, там же (Старый полк - Фотографии друзей и сослуживцев - Фотоальбом - Домна - аэродром,гарнизон,поселок).


Также, допустим, что 64008803, БВВАУЛ.


+ Следует добавить самолёт 4404023 (фото носовой стойки в книге "Фронтовой бомбардировщик Ил-28" Л. П. Мекердичана и А. И. Пелеха, 2004, Фронтовой бомбардировщик Ил-28 - Авиационная библиотека | Авиационная библиотека).

Самолёту 54006104 стоит добавить бортовой СССР-36588 (по данным ST) и фото (хоть Scramble и пишет "no reports").


Номер непонятен, хорошо бы разглядеть. 44041х5?


Машину 54006005 надо перенести из "воронежских" в "московские", сейчас 0 в номере пропущен: Полярная Почта • Просмотр темы - Ил-28 ст.лейтенанта Малышева.

Не в реестр, но как факт: редкие снимки Ил-28Ш в Бердском аэроклубе ДОСААФ, до наших дней не дошедшего.
Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации - Девушка восстанавливает самолет Ту-104..

http://forum.interactiveavia.ru/forum/topic/3325/3/.


И наконец, обращаю внимание на исключительно редкий (если не единственный когда-либо публиковавшийся) снимок Ил-28ПП, 567 мтап, Николаевка, зима 1956-1957 г. (вероятно, судя, по горловинам вывода дипольных отражателей; хотя по логике, для ТОФ были важнее самолёты РТР со станцией СРС-2, такие были на базе переоборудуемых Ил-28Р, и не факт, что они сохраняли ПТБ на законцовках крыла, и тоже, наверное, имели увеличенный обтекатель станции, но он должен быть на уровне грузоотсека, и ни одного фото в подручных источниках я не нашёл; не путать с "самодельными" Ил-28РТР в странах Варшавского блока, см. выше, внешне практически не отличавшимися от Ил-28; на фото же явно горловины вывода, и как раз из грузоотсека, куда ставили блоки с фольгой).


Поисковики приводят это фото из архива штурмана погибшего экипажа: РМОО ПО "АвиаПоиск". Экипаж самолёта Ил-28А 567-го Гвардейского минно-торпедного авиационного полка ВВС ТОФ, похороненный на кладбище с. Николаевка Партизанского района Приморского края, согласно справке по результатам расследования, потерпел катастрофу Ил-28 № 55006728 (согласно воспоминаниям, это мог быть "атомный" Ил-28А), впрочем, переделка в постановщик помех могла не отражаться изменением обозначения самолёта в формуляре. Либо на фото другой самолёт, на котором, в том числе, летал штурман.

----------


## PPV

Положу сюда, вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится:

•	Поставлено на экспорт до 11.01.1966 г.:

•	Страна		Ил-28	Ил-28Р	УИл-28
•	Болгария		2		11		2
•	Венгрия		6		-		2
•	ГДР			7		2		1
•	Польша		80		9		18
•	Румыния		4		3		5
•	ЧССР			57		-		9
•	Албания		-		1		1
•	Вьетнам		4		3		1
•	Китай		291		22		41
•	Корея		67		10		6
•	Афганистан	33		-		6
•	Алжир		8		-		3
•	ОАР			75		3		10
•	Индонезия		10		14		8
•	Ирак			12		3		2
•	Сирия		-		-		1
•	Финляндия		1		3		1
•	Итого		657		84		115

----------


## Avia M

Интересуюсь историей машины, находящейся прибл. до 1994 г. в Кубинке? Спасибо.

----------


## ПСП

Ил-28Б №51 (сн 46605416). ЧВВАКУШ (Кустанай), ~1965г.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group574mrapv.c/album/...3/220911639305

----------


## Avia M

> Интересуюсь историей машины, находящейся прибл. до 1994 г. в Кубинке? Спасибо.


Удалось узнать, что в конце 70-х летал. Далее списан и отправлен "загорать" на травку возле ВПП. Использовался для тренировок химиков и пожарников...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...3/440644398331

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...7/436421659899

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...5/202662734843

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 10 (заводской № 4900810) (источник https://ok.ru/tu22m3/album/51454461673554/861334603602)

----------


## ПСП

Цифры 8915. Вероятно, это Ил-28У 64008915 ВВС Сирии ???
Снимок из группы ЧВВАКУШ (ok.ru) Выпуск 1971г.

----------


## lindr

Вот точно не Сирии, такие ОЗ были ОАР (ныне Египет). Сирия получила две звезды около 1980 года.

----------


## Avia M

> Встретилось :


Редкий кадр... 
https://russianplanes.net/id222895

----------


## Intruder

> Редкий кадр... 
> https://russianplanes.net/id222895


Не много подредактировал Ваш кадр... И вот что получилось...

----------


## ПСП

№48  Бугурусланское ЛУ ГА, 1961г  (ok.ru) :

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 13 красный с черной окантовкой (заводской № 2401305) (источник https://vk.com/aviahistory?z=photo-8...32498_00%2Frev)

----------


## sovietjet

Может ли кто-нибудь помочь с з/н этого Ил-28? Это болгарская машина. Видимые - некоторые из последних цифр.

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 21 (заводской № 55007045) (источник https://ok.ru/group44627346849876/al...8/555404518484)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 85 (заводской № 53005702) (источник https://ok.ru/group44627346849876/al...0/525328271444)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 75 (заводской № 46604220) (источник https://ok.ru/group44627346849876/al...8/496313740372)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 55 (заводской № 55006424) (источник https://ok.ru/group44627346849876/al...4/428160001620)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 39 (заводской № 566005804) (источник https://ok.ru/group44627346849876/al...8/285501770580)

----------


## lindr

> Может ли кто-нибудь помочь с з/н этого Ил-28? Это болгарская машина. Видимые - некоторые из последних цифр.


Это сокращенный заводской номер 55432, полный - 53005432

----------


## sovietjet

> Это сокращенный заводской номер 55432, полный - 53005432


А если сокращенный заводской номер 5*6*432, полный тоже - 53006432?

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/gos2tukums

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 (заводской № 54008237) (источник https://ok.ru/group53064313012290/photos)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 03 (заводской № 5660617)
Омский ЛТКГА (ОЛТУГА, ОАУССГА) №1. https://ok.ru/kursantsk/album/539829...9/875300647653

----------


## Fencer

Литература по Ил-28 https://aviatikus.ru/knigi/rossiya-s...ilyushin-il-28

----------


## ПСП

Ил-28У №23(красный) *610610* (на 04:57)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 10 (заводской № 4521)
Источник:
Сафоново - 1 ( Североморск -2 ) https://ok.ru/safonovo1s/photos

----------


## Nazar

> Ил-28 б/н 10 (заводской № 4521)
> Сафоново - 1 ( Североморск -2 ) https://ok.ru/safonovo1s/photos


Откуда вообще пошла информация о том, что Ил-28 в Сафоново базировались? В первом Североморске они стояли. Пару лет назад, некто Дорошенко запустил пару фото, с указанием что это Североморск-2, но зная этот аэродром, я что-то ни одной сопки рядышком не вижу, а там они со всех сторон.

----------


## Fencer

> Откуда вообще пошла информация о том, что Ил-28 в Сафоново базировались? В первом Североморске они стояли. Пару лет назад, некто Дорошенко запустил пару фото, с указанием что это Североморск-2, но зная этот аэродром, я что-то ни одной сопки рядышком не вижу, а там они со всех сторон.


В данном случае это не место базирования,а название группы на сайте "Одноклассники" - поправил свое сообщение...

----------


## Avia M

> Откуда вообще пошла информация о том, что Ил-28 в Сафоново базировались?


Полагаю с той же серии... 

https://ok.ru/group54974576787478/al...8/877351145238

----------


## Nazar

А вот эта фотография интересная. Точно Сафоново и точно Ил-28..Короче надо копать. Я думаю с Североморска перелетал, или перевезли...? Стоит разбитый и без консоли. Возможно тот борт, который потом в музей попал.

----------


## Fencer

> А вот эта фотография интересная. Точно Сафоново и точно Ил-28..Короче надо копать. Я думаю с Североморска перелетал, или перевезли...? Стоит разбитый и без консоли. Возможно тот борт, который потом в музей попал.


Возможно эти Ил-28 были разукомлектованы по списанию в Североморске и далее их должны были перевезти (перенести на внешней подвеске вертолетом) на ближайщий полигон в качестве наземных мишеней...

----------


## Nazar

точно не музейный борт. Тот попал туда позже...

----------


## Fencer

Известно где этот Ил-28У https://swalker.org/voennie/4085-bro...et-il-28u.html находится?

----------


## Avia M

> Известно где этот Ил-28У https://swalker.org/voennie/4085-bro...et-il-28u.html находится?


Полагаю подсказка... https://youtu.be/nh1n-2_SWbk




> Самолет ИЛ 28 в лесу среди деревьев Учебно-тренировочный самолет Ил-28У 1950 года выпуска. Находится на огромной территории одного из НИИ.


Ответ. 




> Самолет ИЛ-28 на полигоне Старатель 
> Данный материал снят на полигоне Старатель Нижний Тагил Нижнетагильский институт испытания металлов ФКП "НТИИМ".

----------


## ПСП

> Ил-28 №02 (красный) установлен в г.Свердловск (Екатеринбург), 1988г. Уже не существует. 
> Два Ил-28 прибыли из Челябинска (а/д Шагол) в а/п Кольцово "своим ходом" на остатке ресурса и некоторое время стояли там на стоянках. После, их установили на ул.Бебеля (этот) и на ул.Гражданской (Ил-28У).
> Вложение 54372


Два Ил-28 в Свердловске (весна 1988г) :
  Ил-28Б №02 :   https://yadi.sk/d/3S0ejO1LUzkrig
  Ил-28У №04 (*65010716*) :   https://yadi.sk/d/4qt5gNmVbaFHdQ

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28У б/н 24 (заводской № 64006515) в Барнаульском ВВАУЛ (источник https://ok.ru/group/60100891050036/a...6/886111961908)

----------


## Алексей Коваль

4900810, предположительно, ТВВАУЛ. 
Фото из архива Романа Теплова: https://ok.ru/profile/565768913091.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Североморск, 54006266, 924 мтап?
Спасибо Сергею @Fencer за находку.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Буксировщик мишеней борт 04, авиабаза Домна, год не указан.

Стоянка Буксы – Домна, Читинский район, Забайкальский край, Россия – Место на карте eSosedi

----------


## Алексей Коваль

В репортаже РБК о выводе войск США с авиабазы Баграм (https://www.rbc.ru/politics/03/07/20...7947aad66279e2),
борт 155 ВВС Афганистана, точная дата съёмки этих кадров (вмонтированы в сюжет) неизвестна, также на спутниковых снимках в Баграме не нахожу этот Ил-28 и МиГ-23 (?), стоящий рядом. Возможно, это не Баграм, а Кабул или ещё какое-то место, стоит уточнить. 
Также интересен шрифт, копирующий ВВС СССР (что подтверждается снимками других бортов, см. на 1 стр. ветки), на рисунках Americo Maia (оригиналы в Сети отсутствуют, доступны здесь: http://wp.scn.ru/ru/ww3/b/10/28/0) борт с таким же номером показан с другим шрифтом и другого цвета, источник информации для рисунка пока неясен.

----------


## Карес Вандор

Нашли вот такие на полигоне ВВС ЮГВ. Пока никто не мог установить от какого самолета... Некоторые думали что от Ил-28... (или Ли-2?). Что думаете?

----------


## Walker

Карес Вандор
вы бы хоть рулетку приложили, чтоб оценить размеры находки.
На мой взгляд, это не от Ил-28.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Карес Вандор
> вы бы хоть рулетку приложили, чтоб оценить размеры находки.
> На мой взгляд, это не от Ил-28.


Нашел - это закрылок Пе-2, между мотором и фюзеляжем. В Музее авиации в Варшаве есть Пе-2ФТ именно с такими.

----------


## Walker

> Нашел - это закрылок Пе-2, между мотором и фюзеляжем.


на Пе-2 закрылков не было))
Были щитки.

----------


## Карес Вандор

Извините, не знаю как правильно назвать те выдвижные щитки, я думал что они выдвижными закрылками называли.

----------


## Fencer

Фото https://vaul.ru/samoljotyvaul/samoljot-il-28

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28У - учебная парта реактивной авиации http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...b668a95549.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://143kopitnari.ucoz.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

В июле 2022 года был демонтирован, перевезен в музей авиации имени Ф.А. Цандера (Рига) https://aviaforum.ru/threads/v-otsta...11907/page-216 и планируется восстановить до музейного состояния. На на заводском шильдике заводской номер?

----------


## Walker

> на заводском шильдике заводской номер?


нет. Это не заводской номер самолета.

----------


## Fencer

> нет. Это не заводской номер самолета.


Номер какого-то агрегата или чего другого?

----------


## Sakhpoisk

В реестр.
Ил-28, 36603904, изготовлен 26.08.1953 г.
Катастрофа, Сахалин, 10.12.1953 г., 970-БАП, 162-й БАД. Заход на посадку в закрытой кабине, столкнулись с лесом.
Экипаж погиб: старший лейтенант Овчаренко П.Ф., старший лейтенант Кац И.М., рядовой Данилов С.Ф.

----------


## Walker

даже обломок с номером в сети есть

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> даже обломок с номером в сети есть


Да, давали статью в СМИ, когда установили экипаж

----------


## Sakhpoisk

На Ил-28, почти на каждом лючке номер самолёта дублировался. Очень помогло это в установлении экипажа. Т.к. почти все сдано на металл.

----------

